# Condo bid



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm re writing their contract with their help here is what they want what would you charge 
2 skid steer with operators 
1 truck with salter 
6 shovlers 
Will need 4 tons of salt 
2 pallets of calcium 
Should be an average of 10 hours of work during storm 
4 hours next day to do spots and fill up calcium buckets in each condo 

What's your prices per storm 10 hours would be average some more some less most will be around 6 inches or less and 2 usually more like 10 inches so I average at 10 hours 
Let's here prices on per storm up to 10 inches per storm then we will be over 10 hours 
Or seasonal last year we had 24 events salting and plowing nist under 4 inches


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ten man hours or ten hours per man?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Ten hours per man


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

ponyboy;2017240 said:


> Ten hours per man


So you want to hear labor prices for a storm up to 10"?

It would be the same as a 2" storm but expected to take a little longer


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes they will be paying for 10 storms In price


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So you would have 150 man hours per storm?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

No 6 shovlers 
3 operators so 90 man hours 
No I want to hear what people would charge 
Labor should be close to same every where everyone overhead is different and profit is different for everyone


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ponyboy;2017541 said:


> No 6 shovlers
> 3 operators so 90 man hours
> No I want to hear what people would charge
> Labor should be close to same every where everyone overhead is different and profit is different for everyone


Plus time to refill salt bins.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Hear is what current guy who they are kicking out in 30 days 
Weekly Lawn, hedge trimming 3 times a year 100yards of mulch 
10 bags of chemicals 5 app spring and fall clean up all taken away weeding this takes 4 guys a day to cut 2 days to trim whole place once and clean ups take 4 days in spring and leaves will take 4 day each round and there are two rounds 
Snow same specs as above 10 storms below 10 inches 
He was $93,400 I know my bid 
What's are others price


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

You say 4 hours the next day to do spots and fill up buckets...will all the guys you listed come back for that or just a few?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

No just two guys one operator one labor


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well with your specs 10 hours and 10 storms + the 4 hours I figured around $51,600.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

That's my cost with out profit or overhead 
I was $90,000 for snow and $60000 for maintenance


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

My other friend was $200000 for 20!storms


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

That's with some profit with it. Of course everyones different. Idk what more my dad will add to it, he knows his overhead I dont. Once I start my business I'll have my own overhead, which I don't believe is gonna be alot


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

The bigger you get the more overhead you get


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea we only got 3 trucks. 1 is my personal truck


----------



## outdoorimagesct (Oct 23, 2013)

dodgegmc1213;2018024 said:


> Yea we only got 3 trucks. 1 is my personal truck


With your specs I came up with a rough draft of 100k with only 10 storms a year. In CT this snow quote would be in the neighborhood of 200k for snow and 150 for lawn. Just quick notes.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok update 
Saw another company quote from last year same specs as current guy it was $143,000
This is a very repibutal company so they chose current guys at $93,000
I never even got to bid they knew my numbers but never officially gave it to them 
They had a special board meeting and decided to stay with current guy 
Last year there were 5 car accidents due to slippery roads 3 slip and falls and his skid steer operator hit another car 
This year he didn't mulch didn't put down any chemicals trimmed only once and still hasn't fixed the curbs from snow damage 
They are keeping him and not going to pay him for the last few months and take him to court for braking contract 
This is what I was told by the proprety manger today they have emgerncy repair on roofs over $250,000 so they need to cut ever corner they can this winter 
Either way if she is being honest or not I'm happy I didn't get it for this year as I picked up other accounts 
She says in spring it should be mine 
I don't understand how u let people work for you when it's a proven fact they are stealing from you 
Cheapest bid wins wrong customer for me


----------

